# Plow service on LOW



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

dose anyone know if any locals or resorts offer plow service out on Lake of the Woods?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Adrians at Wheeler's Point, north of Baudette
Zippel Bay Resort, northeast of Williams
Long Point Resort, straight north of Williams
Bablers, just before you get to Rocky Point, north of Roosevelt

all these plow roads on the lake, charge about $5 for access and if you can catch them, they will likely help you for a fee if you have something in mind.

probably others but those are the ones off the top of my head


----------

